# To part P or not to part P?



## jonny_know_it (Sep 23, 2007)

Just been doing alot of jobs on the side lately, i've also tested my own work and filled out my own test sheets (minor/periodic works etc)

Do i need to be part P?
What insurance do i need?

cheers


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

From our scheme
"In January 2005, Part P of the Building Regulations came into force. These regulations introduced safety standards to electrical installations within domestic properties.
This means that, with few exceptions, any electrical work undertaken in your home such as the addition of a new electrical circuit or any work in your kitchen, bathroom or garden area must be notified to the Local Authority Building Control for inspection.
It even includes work that has been carried out professionally, by yourself or another family member or friend.
By using a contractor who is registered with a Competent Persons Scheme , the contractor will be able to self-certify that the work meets the required standards and that it has been notified to the local authority.
ELECSA approved contractors have been independently assessed to ensure that they operate to the highest safety standards. If the work you’ve had done is affected by Part P, your contractor will notify scheme of the job done and you will receive a building compliance certificate from scheme so that you know that the work has been registered with your Local Authority Building Control.
You will almost certainly have to produce this certificate at a later date, so when it arrives, please keep it in a safe and secure place."

2 million public liability and be able to offer warranty insurance (against defective workmanship/design)


----------



## jonny_know_it (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks for the reply but can you put it in lame mans terms?

the thing is plasterers and kitchen fitters can become part p does that mean they can rewire a house and i cant?


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

okay since we became part p they have dumbed it down.

I have 2391 inspection and testing-therefore also have full scope part p-this means we can rewire,alter or add without limitation.

With the new easier inspection and testing and limited scope part p- it would be a spur for a boiler or extension of kitchen ring only. (plasterer, plumber etc)

If you decide to house-bash and want to do more than a spur or repair- you will need 17 th edition and inspection an testing(full) you will need to register with an approved scheme

eg. BSI, Nappit,ELECSA there are more


:thumbsup:


----------



## manx1641 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi thanks for making this a little clearer, as i was wondering something similar, i didn't realise that if you've passsed the 2391 you have the part p

i have the 16th edition does this mean i must refresh with the 17th now? 

and then i can register. i'm lookin gto work for my self and i'm looking to clarify the qualifications i need, cheers


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

I think for your own piece of mind you should get redgistered with one of the scheme providers, once your on board its plain sailing as long as we all work to the same standards.
Personally im redgistered with the NICIEC and i have had no trouble, dont know much about the other schemes or what they offer.
Some kitchen/ bathroom fitters get away with having defined scope membership which alows them to work on wxisting circuits add new ones but not do rewiring, cu replacememt etc.
Get signed up pay your fees !


----------

